# Anyone else have trouble here with site?



## shtrdave (Dec 14, 2011)

I can read a post but when I want to go back it will not go back to previous page, unless I hit the back button about 9 times everytime I hit the button one of the Featured Sponsors add on the right of the page disappear, that takes 8 clicks and then the 9th back to where I want to go.

This started last night and it only does it on this site.

Any help, Please

dave


----------



## plj (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, me too. Only this site, I noticed it this afternoon.

Sorry, I dont know why


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2011)

No troubles so far but I have only been on a few minutes but I have also done all the normal clicks and moves.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 14, 2011)

The only trouble I am having right now is...   when I mouse over "forums" The drop down menu is way down at the bottom of the pf my screen ..  So I can't move the cursor down to pick a subject... anybody else having that problem ?


----------



## venture (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't want to post this, but I have had the same problem, sort of. Only for the last couple of days?

My "page back button" doesn't work.  In Firefox, there is a work around.  Right click on the "page back" button.  Then go down the list until you see "forums" and click on that.  Don't know how this would work in other browsers?

I am sure they will get this fixed pronto!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 14, 2011)

Yup Me Too

Back Button does not work


----------



## harleysmoker (Dec 14, 2011)

Firefox here has been the same for the last 3 days.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 14, 2011)

I reported this to Huddler.


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2011)

No problems here...works fine !


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 14, 2011)

Been having same back button problem.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2011)

Chrome seems to be OK.


----------



## retread (Dec 15, 2011)

I noticed it yesterday morning (I use Firefox)


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 15, 2011)

I am using Firefox also, I did check in with Internet Explorer and the problem wasn't there but it was much slower loading both forward and back.


----------



## dougmays (Dec 15, 2011)

Seems as though the page loads multiple times...if you hold down the back button on Firefox you see 8-10 links that are the same. 

Jeff - Who admins this site? Huddler? if you need help looking at it i actually am a web developer i might be able to help ya out (free)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2011)

Same here, firefox dont like the back button for some reason.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 15, 2011)

Chrome here..  no problems with the back button..  But I am still having the problem I mentioned above with the mousing over forum and the drop down menu being at the bottom of the screen..


----------

